# Under appreciated games



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

What games do you find were under appreciated?

One of the game this gen that I find was criminally underrated was Mirror's Edge.





I literally had a heart attack when I saw the trailer for the new one lol. I love just about everything about that game; the music, the graphic, the art style and definitely the gameplay.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

someone has to help me with this youtube embed thing lol


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

you need to put the video id (the bit after the ?=v) between the youtube tags and nothing else.

like-a-so


```
[MEDIA=youtube]2N1TJP1cxmo[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely Mirror's Edge, perhaps S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Kingdoms of Amalur : Reckoning.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I loved this game as a kid :yes

Also:










^Best snowboarding/sci-fi/government conspiracy game EVAR!!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Valkyria Chronicles.

Admittedly I only played the first couple of missions, but from what I can tell, this is easily one of the best SRPGs out there, and one of the main reasons I went with the PS3 over the Xbox 360. Too bad this franchise is probably dead at this point. I would love for some new games to come out.

Just listen to the main theme and tell me this game isn't awesome.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not sure what you meant by under-appreciated, planescape:torment was never a commercial success but most people that have played it will agree that it was simply fantastic. Great characters, very deep story line, simply top notch old school rpg (well not that old I suppose, text-based rpg would be the old school one 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planescape:_Torment


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Kascheritt said:


> Definitely Mirror's Edge, perhaps S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Kingdoms of Amalur : Reckoning.


I somewhat disagree with KoA. it had a nice start but fell flat later. had potential though.

as for my personal choice, its hard to pick at the moment since I don't have my main computer with me and my collection of games. ok the first game that came to mind is probably trackmania nations. it was an awesome free racing game but ever since funding for it through ads fell through, it went downhill fast.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

'Amy'
lol j/k
I felt pretty stupid for not even realizing how terrible it actually was until I looked up reviews after I had already played the beginning.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

trisquel said:


> 'Amy'
> lol j/k
> I felt pretty stupid for not even realizing how terrible it actually was until I looked up reviews after I had already played the beginning.


 The characters in 'Amy' annoyed me so much I never bought it! :lol


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> The characters in 'Amy' annoyed me so much I never bought it! :lol


The only reason I purchased it was cause it was only $2. In retrospect, I guess that should have been a red flag. :no


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Valkyria Chronicles.
> 
> Admittedly I only played the first couple of missions, but from what I can tell, this is easily one of the best *SRPGs *out there, and one of the main reasons I went with the PS3 over the Xbox 360. Too bad this franchise is probably dead at this point. I would love for some new games to come out.
> 
> Just listen to the main theme and tell me this game isn't awesome.


what does the S stand for?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> what does the S stand for?


Strategy.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

_Nier _for PS3 and 360. I say it many times, If it had current gen graphics, it would probably be considered one of the best JRPGs or all time. And it was Open world too which only adds to it how great it is.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't see how Mirror's Edge is underappreciated, considering it got good reviews and seems to be well known among the gaming community. 

Hmm...Among console games, since there's such a slew of PC games, I guess I'd say Demon's Crest for SNES. A Capcom platformer that combines the basic combat and hidden upgrades from the Megaman X series with multiple endings and level paths, a wonderfully gothic atmosphere, and some of the best graphics the system has to offer. It seems to be hardly known outside of it's fanbase.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

They need to make a sequel using the updated Engine they used for Wargames.










It was dead for a while but there's been a surprising amount of Eastern Europeans, Asians and South Americans that got the game in the last couple of months even though it's been out for a few years. :conf

There's still no one who doesn't lose within 20 minutes though or actually knows to build admins before their supply dumps run out.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Is Mirror's Edge better on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not underrated as much as it is unknown since it never was released outside japan. But this is a really good Square game for Snes.






Snatcher is another amazing game no one knows about.






Megaman X4






And my Favorite Zelda game. Best Zelda game ever. Ocarina of time can suck my error.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

<3


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Heavy rain
Sly
Infamous

I know people like these games, but I never hear of anyone who actually tried it out. It's rare. Like if I say the name, people will say it was great, but unless I bring it up, or the game some how revolves around the topic, like I talk about a game that lets you choose the story like heavy rain or infamous, no one will say a thing, you only hear about call of duty or MLB or something

They have high ratings, but the lack of popularity and lack of people actually playing it makes me think its underrated


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Logan X said:


> And my Favorite Zelda game. Best Zelda game ever. Ocarina of time can suck my error.


Definitely the best Zelda game ever. I beat it so many times as kid and then again on gameboy.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Tetris
Any game related to Half-Life
Cel Damage
*Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3* for the Wii (seriously, I wish every fighting game used the same engine, it's GENIUS)


----------



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

Section 8
Overlord 2
Fable 3


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

I thought mirrors edge was rated pretty highly... definitely one of the best console games i've played though. I heard Solar Fields before playing Mirrors Edge and he created atmosphere so well in that soundtrack, it was amazing. Hope the second one is just as good.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Flower for the PS3! It was SUCH a gorgeous game, and the art direction was even better and prettier than Journey - although Journey had a better soundtrack.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Grim Fandango sold about two copies at launch. Same thing with Psychonauts and Brütal Legend.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Easily Shadows of the Damned. It combines Mikami's great Resident Evil 4 gameplay, with Suda 51's crazy crude humor. It had a 9.25 score from GameInformer, and yet no one ever talks about it. Their loss.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Grim Fandango sold about two copies at launch. Same thing with Psychonauts and Brütal Legend.


I was one of the 2 that bought Brütal Legend at launch.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

There are many, but these two..

Skies of Arcadia
Final Fantasy XI

are so under-praised it physically hurts.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I was one of the 2 that bought Brütal Legend at launch.


Nice.
And i was wrong about Grim Fandango, according to Tim Schafer it sold five copies.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

LIMBO could have been a much better game if it wasn't so dependent on precision platforming, and had slightly less cryptic puzzles here and there. The gameplay ruined it for me about halfway, and it was a complete chore to finish. Otherwise, I would have considered it a masterpiece.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gwaenyc said:


> Grim Fandango sold about two copies at launch. Same thing with Psychonauts and Brütal Legend.


I bought Brütal Legend (not at launch) and I didn't think much of it, it was kind of entertaining but I couldn't get into it enough to get very far.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Medievil. It gets a reasonable amount of love for a PS1 game but never enough  that soundtrack too... and always confused with Medieval pfft.






Dark Cloud and Tombi were pretty awesome too (though the latter has gotten a lot more recognition in recent years because it was rare to find a disc of the game)


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

The Mega Man Legends series. Criminally underrated. The third game was announced, then promptly cancelled a ways back now. Stay classy, Capcom.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

wildinthestreets said:


> The Mega Man Legends series. Criminally underrated. The third game was announced, then promptly cancelled a ways back now. Stay classy, Capcom.


Shadows of the Damned is still my top choice, but those games were great(outside of spending an hour kicking cans to buy better stuff)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shadow Hearts series is my pick for under appreciated games. I only played the second and third so far, but I loved them both, and I played a bit of the first game and enjoyed it too. Too bad 4 will never come out, though even if it did, it would probably be a cell phone game or something. Not that it would bother me too much since it would at least show that whoever was making it had some interest in the franchise, but oh well.

I think Final Fantasy XII also deserves more recognition than it gets currently. People wanted an open-world style Final Fantasy game? Well there it is. I kind of hope they make Final Fantasy XVI with a battle system like this, either that or they make Final Fantasy XII-2. Revenant Wings doesn't really count to me since it was completely different.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Valkyria Chronicles.
> 
> Admittedly I only played the first couple of missions, but from what I can tell, this is easily one of the best SRPGs out there, and one of the main reasons I went with the PS3 over the Xbox 360. Too bad this franchise is probably dead at this point. I would love for some new games to come out.
> 
> Just listen to the main theme and tell me this game isn't awesome.


Under appreciated? I've encountered a lot of fans of VC its other sequels.
you know most of peoples outside japan were so desperate to have a fully translated VC3. It's been 2 years and I'm still eagerly hoping that they would localize that.

And here's some trivia. VC wins Guiness Book of World Records best SRPG on PS3 mainly for its innovative system known as BLiTZ.

It's just that Sega made a wrong decision on releasing its sequels on PSP.

On Topic: For me, FF6 is the most under appreciated in all FF series. I've played most ff series from 4 to 12 and I still don't get it why people praise the ever overrated FF7.

Edit:

Forgot about Brigandine. whoever knows that game just earned my respect.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

shatteredself said:


> Under appreciated? I've encountered a lot of fans of VC its other sequels.
> you know most of peoples outside japan were so desperate to have a fully translated VC3. It's been 2 years and I'm still eagerly hoping that they would localize that.
> 
> And here's some trivia. VC wins Guiness Book of World Records best SRPG on PS3 mainly for its innovative system known as BLiTZ.
> ...


When I say it's under appreciated, I'm saying that it doesn't get nearly as much recognition in comparison to most games out there. Any game out there can have a very small, but loyal fanbase that loves it, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's a widely appreciated game, therefore making it under appreciated. I also don't think Sega made a "wrong" decision. Making console games in HD, especially RPGs like this that don't sell very well, is difficult, so they simply did what they had to do and made a lower cost game for a handheld platform, which by the way has proven to be a more popular form of entertainment in Japan if lifetime sales of the PSP compared to the PS3 are anything to do by. I fail to see how them trying to make money is making the wrong decision.

And on the subject of Final Fantasy, if anything, all I ever see nowadays is hate for VII and endless praise for VI, so I wouldn't say VI is under appreciated at all. I find them both to be massively overhyped personally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think Final Fantasy XII also deserves more recognition than it gets currently. People wanted an open-world style Final Fantasy game? Well there it is.


I own that game, but i can't play it because i have the wrong ps2 controller lol. The game just doesn't want to accept it...it's a know issue it seems, but it sucks.

I played the demo before and though it was a good game.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

On the top of my head, Parappa the Rapper and SkyGunner.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> When I say it's under appreciated, I'm saying that it doesn't get nearly as much recognition in comparison to most games out there. Any game out there can have a very small, but loyal fanbase that loves it, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's a widely appreciated game, therefore making it under appreciated. I also don't think Sega made a "wrong" decision. Making console games in HD, especially RPGs like this that don't sell very well, is difficult, so they simply did what they had to do and made a lower cost game for a handheld platform, which by the way has proven to be a more popular form of entertainment in Japan if lifetime sales of the PSP compared to the PS3 are anything to do by. I fail to see how them trying to make money is making the wrong decision.


His point was that it DOESN'T have a small fanbase. It's a PS3 classic that many people have owned/played, myself included.


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> His point was that it DOESN'T have a small fanbase. It's a PS3 classic that many people have owned/played, myself included.


It's not a PS3 classic. I love that game but it barely sold 1 million copies worldwide. It belongs on this list as a hidden gem.

It also has Vyse from Skies of Arcadia.. a sleeper within a sleeper.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Singularity and Vanquish. It's not that these games are the best games in the world, but I've never heard anyone mention them ever and they were alright if not pretty good.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

exobyte said:


> It's not a PS3 classic. I love that game but it barely sold 1 million copies worldwide. It belongs on this list as a hidden gem.
> 
> It also has Vyse from Skies of Arcadia.. a sleeper within a sleeper.


I also own Skies of Arcadia. Didn't realize it was a sleeper as well.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Vaust said:


> Singularity and Vanquish. It's not that these games are the best games in the world, but I've never heard anyone mention them ever and they were alright if not pretty good.


I played the demo for Vanquish. It seemed pretty decent, at least. Now, Sega's Binary Domain was absolutely incredible. And hi-larious.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> I also own Skies of Arcadia. Didn't realize it was a sleeper as well.


Yeah, I'll give you credit though, VC wasn't a mega-flop like Skies. I think it sold 100k or something, which is crazy for how _massive _that game is.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

exobyte said:


> Yeah, I'll give you credit though, VC wasn't a mega-flop like Skies. I think it sold 100k or something, which is crazy for how _massive _that game is.


Skies of Arcadia is a very rare/expensive game because of that now. I recently purchased a copy on Amazon.ca for $80, and I was lucky to snag it at that price.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I played Skies of Arcadia on Dreamcast back in the day. It's still one of my favorite JRPGS to this day. The Ship battles were very cool.


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

Quantum Redshift on the xbox was pretty cool. One of the hardest racing games I've ever played, and I actually completed it! It was very similar to Wipeout.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Psychonauts is another one I started playing recently. I can see why Zero Punctuation named it his favourite game - it's sooooooo funny!! I'd recommend anyone who's depressed to play it, because it will def cheer them up.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

For me, it would be Prototype. A lot of people seemed to hate it and regard it as a mediocre game but I could never figure out why. I found the story relatively interesting (not exactly the most captivating, but enthusing nonetheless), I liked the amount of abilities you had at your disposal, and I loved the open world aspect of it as well. I found it a very fun game, and have even contemplated replaying it on some occasions. 

It still got a sequel so it wasn't THAT shunned, but I've still seen tons of people give it flack on the internet.

Also, there is not nearly enough love for the post-Goldeneye Bond games as much as I like. 007 Nightfire is a fantastic game. Enjoyable multiplayer component with very well designed maps, a plethora of unlockables, tons of weapons, a solid single-player campaign and graphics that were fantastic for the time. Everything or Nothing was also a great game, very much worth a playthrough as well.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Zelda minish cap.


----------



## Chrool (May 19, 2013)

Singularity. I love all those game mechanics.


----------



## Jgr9 (Aug 19, 2013)

Beyond Good & Evil


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Eternal Darkness, Legacy of Kain series, Harvest Moon:Rune Factory genre, Phantasy Star Online episode I&II.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of duty: Modern warefare 3, call of duty: Black ops 2, call of duty: Ghosts, all are underated. They are the most amazing games ever. All other games suck.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Final fantasy IX along with XII, and Dark cloud are sorta underrated. 

Final fantasy IX is my favorite in the series, but it seems like people overlook it because of 7 and 8's popularity. Final fantasy XII is pretty much hated and or ignored by most people, but I thought it was an enjoyable game. And Dark cloud is just great, but old and not known all too well.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Marakunda said:


> Final fantasy IX along with XII, and Dark cloud are sorta underrated.
> 
> Final fantasy IX is my favorite in the series, but it seems like people overlook it because of 7 and 8's popularity. Final fantasy XII is pretty much hated and or ignored by most people, but I thought it was an enjoyable game. And Dark cloud is just great, but old and not known all too well.


Yes, I loved FFIX! Probably my favorite FF since VI, and the last FF game I had interest in before the series lost it's charm to me. I wish it had an HD remake.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nethack.
It should be the only game installed on your PC :troll



Zeppelin said:


> Call of duty: Modern warefare 3, call of duty: Black ops 2, call of duty: Ghosts, all are underated. They are the most amazing games ever. All other games suck.


:troll


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Alan Wake
Penumbra
KOTOR


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say every Final Fantasy game is under appreciated in their own way, since the fandom as a whole seems to hate every game in the series, aside from their own favourites. I feel like I'm the only person on the planet who likes every Final Fantasy game. Then again, I guess even I don't appreciate Final Fantasy that much since I think the series gameplay, at least before XII came in and started balancing things, is far too broken to be considered strategical. That's why FFIV is my favourite. Very balanced with a simple, yet engaging plot and some of the best music ever in a game. If any Final Fantasy game is under appreciated, that's the one that needs more of it.

A very under appreciated series is Rhythm Heaven. On the surface, it looks like a simple mini-game compilation, but it is from the same developers of Wario Ware, and Wario Ware was able to transcend the genre and create something totally unique and engaging. Rhythm Heaven does exactly that for the rhythm genre. It's a very simple game that offers a very fun experience.

Watch this video and try to tell me you didn't explode from cuteness.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> KOTOR


What, the game is 7th on list of best selling games for Xbox and it was highly praised by critics.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets :b


Lol, I spend the Christmas 2002 playing that game because my grandpa and my uncle (he was about 6 back then) didn't have anything else to play on PC.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Gwaenyc said:


> Lol, I spend the Christmas 2002 playing that game because my grandpa and my uncle (he was about 6 back then) didn't have anything else to play on PC.


Did you like it? :b I was about 10 when I played it and I loved it 



Marakunda said:


> Final fantasy IX along with XII, and Dark cloud are sorta underrated.
> 
> Final fantasy IX is my favorite in the series, but it seems like people overlook it because of 7 and 8's popularity. Final fantasy XII is pretty much hated and or ignored by most people, but I thought it was an enjoyable game. And Dark cloud is just great, but old and not known all too well.


:yes FFXII is pretty hawt. I still need to beat it though lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Final fantasy IX along with XII, and Dark cloud are sorta underrated.
> 
> *Final fantasy IX is my favorite in the series, but it seems like people overlook it because of 7 and 8's popularity.* Final fantasy XII is pretty much hated and or ignored by most people, but I thought it was an enjoyable game. And Dark cloud is just great, but old and not known all too well.


Yes! It's so charming and I really loved the graphics in it(I'm aware of its flaws but it doesn't matter). FF7 is still my number 1, but FF9 and FF6 share the second place for me(for different reasons).

Also,


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Some people wouldn't play the game based on their opinions of the demo, or becasuse it looks like a kid's game. Both unfair assertions, imo. It's an excellent game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

probably offline said:


>


I Definitely agree with Grandia.

Grandia Xtreme is also very underrated. No one ever mentions that game, but boy, did i ever have a good time playing this one. I've done the 100 level dungeons even. It had a poor story, but the gameplay was awesome.

Breath of Fire 4 is another unappreciated game.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Did you like it? :b I was about 10 when I played it and I loved it


Yeah, it was actually quite good. I tried few years ago to make it work with a Windows Vista machine, but had some bad issues with the framerate, which was sad.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

jon snow said:


> Some people wouldn't play the game based on their opinions of the demo, or becasuse it looks like a kid's game. Both unfair assertions, imo. It's an excellent game.


What? Ni No Kuni sold extremely well upon release and also received critical acclaim, afaik. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an excellent 'game' - it received criticism for its gameplay for good reason. It's beautiful to look at because Studio Ghibli was responsible for the art direction, obviously, but I got bored with the gameplay quickly. Give me a puzzle platformer over this any day!


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I feel S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is a bit under appreciated v_v


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Valkyria Chronicles.
> 
> Admittedly I only played the first couple of missions, but from what I can tell, this is easily one of the best SRPGs out there, and one of the main reasons I went with the PS3 over the Xbox 360. Too bad this franchise is probably dead at this point. I would love for some new games to come out.
> 
> Just listen to the main theme and tell me this game isn't awesome.


I played the demo of this game a long time ago and really liked it. I never picked it up though.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> What? Ni No Kuni sold extremely well upon release and also received critical acclaim, afaik. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an excellent 'game' - it received criticism for its gameplay for good reason. It's beautiful to look at because Studio Ghibli was responsible for the art direction, obviously, but I got bored with the gameplay quickly. Give me a puzzle platformer over this any day!


You're right, and I haven't seen no sale figures. I guess it's only under appreciated from my personal view, and that may not be fair to the thread. And the battle system's AI is dumb, I will admit.

Here's another: Final Fantasy V. The most underrated in the series imo, and one with the best gameplay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

jon snow said:


> Here's another: Final Fantasy V. The most underrated in the series imo, and one with the best gameplay.


But that game wasn't released outside of Japan when it came out. It was only released later on the psone and gameboy advance. It was probably too little, too late by then.

Still an amazing game though. Another game people rarely talk about.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Bouncer.

This game had serious potential, but Square preferred to milk the Final Fantasy cow instead.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just going to come out and say it: Grabbed by the Ghoulies. For a game that received universal loathing from the gaming press, it was awfully enjoyable.


----------

